# Skimmerbilder wo?



## Marienkäfer (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Skimmer über auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14502
leider finde ich nirgends die Bilder dazu. Ohne Bilder brauch ich meinenm Mann die Anleitung gar nicht hinlegen. Er muß es sehen um es sich vorstellen zu können

Viele Grüße
Marienkäfer


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmerbilder wo?*

Hi.

Die Bilder konnten wir leider nicht mit importieren.

Ich hatte auch schon mal den ursprünglichen Autor des Themas diesbezüglich kontaktiert... leider hat es aber bis heute nicht geklappt.


----------



## Marienkäfer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmerbilder wo?*

Hallo Anette

Vielen Dank für die Mitteilung!

Schade, dass sich Jürgen nicht mehr gemeldet hat.

LG
Evi


----------

